# Hello -new member



## veeguy (Sep 10, 2008)

Good day

My user name is veeguy. I'm 54 and I live in the US, on the west coast of Lake Michigan, about 100 miles north of Chicago.

I have a blue 01 TT 225 Quattro. I bought it about 1.5 years ago, and so far, I love it. I've done
some mods, wheels, spacers, tires, springs, chipped it, 3.2 spoiler, etc.

If anyone wonders about my username, I have a formula vee car that I run in autocross events.

Ron aka veeguy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome owned a TT for 1.5 years and you have only just found us  :wink:


----------

